# VA, W.VA, GA, NC, SC TN - Let's Herf!



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's put another one together guys! Would like to make it a little more formal maybe see if some of us can attract some manuf. reps to show up too!

So where and when? I just chose 3-16-08 cause that is my birthday lol!

Let's here some ideas and get this thing going!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Larry has offered to let us use Charlie's anytime we want to get together for a herf. I am pretty sure Nick Perdomo is going to be here in March. At this moment, that weekend appears to be open on my calendar. You know I'm up for a herf any time!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*Larry*



Webmeister said:


> Larry has offered to let us use Charlie's anytime we want to get together for a herf. I am pretty sure Nick Perdomo is going to be here in March. At this moment, that weekend appears to be open on my calendar. You know I'm up for a herf any time!


Web,

I've decided that of all the cigar places I've ever been to that Charlie's is by far the best.
Not because they have the biggest humidor or because they have the biggest selection, but because of the guys running the place.
Most places that you walk in to if they don't know you they snub their nose at you.
Not the case with Larry and Cody and crew at Charlie's.
Thanks again for the invite there last Monday.
I'll probably not make it this Monday due to getting ready for Arganese trip, but plan to return after I get back.

Mike


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok so where's Charlie's?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Ok so where's Charlie's?


Charlie's Tobacco Outlet
3016 Weddington Road
Matthews, N.C. 28105
704.849.0017


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the date is sweet, and Kay and I should be able to make it


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in if it happens


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I might have to see if I can head that way...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

its a 4 hour drive for us, but we're there...lets get a bunch of people there


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

Count me in, I love Charlie's


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> its a 4 hour drive for us, but we're there...lets get a bunch of people there


Yeah it's about 4 hrs to the Charolette area but it's worth it to see Jim's stand up routine


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Yeah it's about 4 hrs to the Charolette area but it's worth it to see Jim's stand up routine


:biggrin: Well then there WILL be a cover charge!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> :biggrin: Well then there WILL be a cover charge!


Yeah ok,just remember who's B-day it will be:brick:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

where are we on this? I'm all ready to go on 3/16


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

Feb 16 sounds good is there a cover??? What should we expect. I may try to make it. If i get the wire off my jaw before then.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

no I said 3/16...thats march, feb is 2


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm there for whatever date. (I'm only 10 min away :biggrin:.)


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Yeah ok,just remember who's B-day it will be:brick:


Yeah best not forget.

It is for March 16th guys! Can we get some more manuf. reps to show up there? 
Free cigars are always nice!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

I am in, sounds great!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I spoke with Larry tonight, and Jim 3:16 is a go!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

that sounds great. NOw I have to find me a babysitter....I know Zack said that I am in but if I can't find one to take the kids overnight then I am going to stay home and send the man in my place.

I am a hunting as we speak...hehe


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Tempting... about 4 hours away for me too. Hmmm...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah!!! It's ON!!!!


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm in too.:biggrin:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

henceforth this shall be known as the Jim 3:16 Herf.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> henceforth this shall be known as the Jim 3:16 Herf.


:biggrin:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

bump for anyone else? lets get this thing big!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

GriFF said:


> I'm there for whatever date. (I'm only 10 min away :biggrin:.)


:roflmao: That's it Marc, rub it in!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Another bump!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

alright, lets rock...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So to nail this one down which location will this be at?


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmmm....I think I'll be in the Caribbean on March 16th...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So to nail this one down which location will this be at?


I thought it was to be Charlies...but if theres another location let me know


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeas but Charlies has 4 locations... which Charlies?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

are they going to open up on sunday for us? the date is 3/16 (sunday) and the website doesnt have sunday hours.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Yeas but Charlies has 4 locations... which Charlies?


From an earlier post...



cybervee said:


> Charlie's Tobacco Outlet
> 3016 Weddington Road
> Matthews, N.C. 28105
> 704.849.0017


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> are they going to open up on sunday for us? the date is 3/16 (sunday) and the website doesnt have sunday hours.


Larry owns both of the Charlotte area stores (Weddington and Park locations), and we go way back. He has offered to open the store for us on Sunday for the herf. They are not normally open Sundays.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Webmeister said:


> Larry owns both of the Charlotte area stores (Weddington and Park locations), and we go way back. He has offered to open the store for us on Sunday for the herf. They are not normally open Sundays.


sweet, what are the prices like?

and are we looking to invite any reps?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a link to the place on Google Maps, to help people out. (According to Google, there's 3 different locations, but one of them looks like it's an error.)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=Charlie's+Tobacco+Outlet&near=Matthews,+NC+28105&ie=UTF8&ll=35.288227,-80.678101&spn=0.946083,2.408752&z=9&iwloc=A&om=0


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

OOopsss I thought the 16th was a Saturday... is Saturday better or Sunday. I prefer a Saturday myself... let's open this up for discussion...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> OOopsss I thought the 16th was a Saturday... is Saturday better or Sunday. I prefer a Saturday myself... let's open this up for discussion...


Kaybee and I are able to go based on a sunday. I've already lined up the babysitter


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> Kaybee and I are able to go based on a sunday. I've already lined up the babysitter


Sunday is what Larry scheduled. Unless there is real opposition, I would hesitate to attempt to change it to Sat.

CD


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok so anyone going that is near Roanoke/Salem VA? I may need to get a ride...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If I can make it,Our boy from the Navy may be coming in at that time.Wont know for couple more weeks


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

OK... So I did talk with Larry tonight. No cigar reps - no way they will work on Sunday. We also talked about a Herf Special. What would be of interest to you guys and gals?

Also... what sticks would you be interested in? I would like to arrange to bring stock from the warehouse in case it isn't already there. 

There is a great restaurant (Mario's) a few doors down. Dun't know if we can smoke there since it will be too cold to use the patio. We could maybe have them bring food to us though. Refreshments - what are your thoughts?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Food is good,so is booze


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Webmeister said:


> OK... So I did talk with Larry tonight. No cigar reps - no way they will work on Sunday.


then lets ask them for donations


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Webmeister said:


> We also talked about a Herf Special. What would be of interest to you guys and gals?
> 
> Also... what sticks would you be interested in? I would like to arrange to bring stock from the warehouse in case it isn't already there.


I like the CAO Extreme...and a whole bunch more thats on his list


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> then lets ask them for donations


Two things... anyone know of a manuf. or rep... ask if they would donate to the herf.

Second so we can see how many are going on the next post I want you to copy it and then add your name so we can get a head count.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been hearing from quite a few folks that this would work better on Saturday rather than Sunday (travel time). I think we'd have more people show up if this could be moved. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

I think there are some who can only make Sunday, so it becomes a question of the greater good 

Worst case, those of us who are local can do both days


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Matrioux said:


> Worst case, those of us who are local can do both days


I like the way you think! I am up for either/both days. Let's throw this open for discussion.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

like I said before...Sunday. that is the day I have already gotten the babysitter for, and I cant take a day off of work to go.

lets not change this mid-stream. leave it on the 16th as originally planned


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> like I said before...Sunday. that is the day I have already gotten the babysitter for, and I cant take a day off of work to go.
> 
> lets not change this mid-stream. leave it on the 16th as originally planned


Both days good for me too. Anyway, I think for BigBuddha76's sake, we should make the Sunday date for sure.

BTW ... what time on Sunday? I have to take my son to his soccer match that Sunday at 2:30. I should be able to get to Charlie's by 4 or so.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

What is a Birthday Herf if not on your Birthday? I hope that it stays on Sunday because I am so looking forward to coming. The babysitter called the other day and said that the only days in March that she is open is Sundays. She works her other job on Sat.

So I vote for the original day.....


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Kaybee said:


> What is a Birthday Herf if not on your Birthday? I hope that it stays on Sunday because I am so looking forward to coming. The babysitter called the other day and said that the only days in March that she is open is Sundays. She works her other job on Sat.
> 
> So I vote for the original day.....


But my birthday is actually on the 19th...lol


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> But my birthday is actually on the 19th...lol


Well that's a load of crap Jim! :lol:

We went back and forth last time we did this in Statesville. Since arrangements have already been made, let's stick with Sunday - even though Jim did lie to us...


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply guys. Haven't been around much lately. I'm in for both days. I think King James, Cindy, and myself can all make it. I'll try to talk Brian H. into coming along too.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Updated:

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Updated:

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog 
8. Ceedee
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

I'm in for Sunday. Won't be around for Saturday. Looking forward to see everyone!

CD


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Again any manuf reps anyone knows of who will donate samples?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Well that's a load of crap Jim! :lol:
> 
> We went back and forth last time we did this in Statesville. Since arrangements have already been made, let's stick with Sunday - even though Jim did lie to us...


Well I really meant it was the weekend BEFORE my birthday!!! :eeek:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Updated:

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog 
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

I'm in for Sunday, and may also be able to make Saturday. 

There are quite a few things going on right now with me, so I hope nothing interferes with me going! 

Do we have a time period for each day?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Again any manuf reps anyone knows of who will donate samples?


well, we have Bigfoot from CAO, Bulz from Oliva...anyone else?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Vudu9 (Dion) from Illusione, Daustin333 from Camacho, thought we had a RP rep here.


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

We got Sam, from a yet to be publicly named brand


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

now I need to know what time? This way I know what time I need to leave my house since it will take me 4 hours to get to this place? Since my babysitter is staying Sat night maybe we will leave Sat night and get a hotel. That is still up in the air.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, the boss gave her blessing, so I'm gonna pencil myself in too. 

Updated:

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10. BrianHewitt
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Also, I'm with Kaybee, what time are we talking about on Sunday?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10. BrianHewitt
11.Happy1-if all goes well
12.
13.
14.
15.

And we still need to treat Jim like it's his birthday


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I think we started the Statesville herf at 1pm. Does that work for everyone? Earlier? Later?

There is a Hooters not too far away from Charlie's. That worked out well last time...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> I think we started the Statesville herf at 1pm. Does that work for everyone? Earlier? Later?
> 
> There is a Hooters not too far away from Charlie's. That worked out well last time...


Mike that sounds good to me. I mean, some people like us homies will be there earlier most likely, and then the people traveling from points North and South will arrive with time enough to travel and not rush.

Anyone else?

CD


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep. Works for me.


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

1:00 Works for me.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

1pm is good but I'll probably show up early


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

depending if we spend Sat night we will make it early as well. or by one....


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So any other members? Any reps contacted?

I would like to see 15 members... or even more!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So any other members? Any reps contacted?
> 
> I would like to see 15 members... or even more!


Been rocked by work, so haven't been on much lately. I'll be there. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Dunno about more members, I have not seen anyone else jump in to this thread. Anyone else know if they have contacted more people? I know that Discdog and is planning on perhaps 2-3 others coming that are not CL members.

Regarding Reps, there are no reps coming to the best of my knowledge. This is just going to be a fun get together with as many CL members as possible, and held at Charlie's Tobacco, which will be open on Sunday just for us.

CD


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

This one is quite a drive for me but it is the closest one I have found I will check into my ability to make it. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I may have another person coming... member of another board he lives in my town and I am trying to get him on this board! Said he wanted to come!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So any other members? Any reps contacted?


I was going to do that this weekend


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

We will meet up at the Matthews, NC location correct?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Also, earlier this week a thread was posted about the VA members of a herf club and I do believe one of the members has joined CL. His name is 
*cooljcadetman*

and I invited him to invite his club members to the herf. Now if they show up we are in for a rather large gathering!!! So this could get wild!!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2008)

hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

Nate, I would love to see you there


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah...cmon Nate...and bring some o those beautiful V's

myself, I'll be bringing a box of some VERY special cigars

and hell, bring Skeeger


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

I am so excited. I am planning on spending the night in NC. Now I have to find a place to stay. Anyone want to meet for brunch or something on Sunday before we start to smoke? If we end up leaving Sunday morning I will let you all know well in advance.


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Kaybee said:


> I am so excited. I am planning on spending the night in NC. Now I have to find a place to stay. Anyone want to meet for brunch or something on Sunday before we start to smoke? If we end up leaving Sunday morning I will let you all know well in advance.


Kay, it looks like the GA crew will be heading up on Saturday am, so hotel & brunch sounds good to me. Any idea of where to stay?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Normally I would offer the house up for people to stay at, but Julie and I won't be back in town until the day of the event - sunday. 

CD


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Normally I would offer the house up for people to stay at, but Julie and I won't be back in town until the day of the event - sunday.
> 
> CD


Any help or recommendations on where to stay would be a big help.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

discdog said:


> Any help or recommendations on where to stay would be a big help.


Bob, for my $, I would check out the Holiday Inn express on RT 74 (E Independence) in Matthews.

Holiday Inn Express

Pretty cheap and very close.

13470 E INDEPENDENCE BLVD.
MATTHEWS, NC 28105 UNITED STATES
Hotel Front Desk: 1-704-8219800 | Hotel Fax: 1-704-8216744

Other than that, google Hotels and Matthews, NC for more. I am not sure what the absolute cheapest hotel is (Mike, you have any info?) but when Julie and I were still living in GA, we came up and stayed at the HI Express and if I remember, it was clean and not too much $$.

CD


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

discdog said:


> Kay, it looks like the GA crew will be heading up on Saturday am, so hotel & brunch sounds good to me. Any idea of where to stay?


If you guys decide on a place for brunch I'd like to join. Only about an hour or so away so I am flexible with whatever your plans turn out to be. Hope the weather is nice enough to ride the bike up:biggrin:


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Also, earlier this week a thread was posted about the VA members of a herf club and I do believe one of the members has joined CL. His name is
> *cooljcadetman*
> 
> and I invited him to invite his club members to the herf. Now if they show up we are in for a rather large gathering!!! So this could get wild!!! I LOVE IT!


Been PMing with him and sounded like he may come. That would be definately be cool.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you brunch just let me know when/where


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm up for a brunch too I think


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd be up for brunch on Sunday. I'm still working on the details, but it looks like we'll be heading up Saturday evening. (Probably heading out around 5 PM on Saturday.) I'm hoping the wife and I can head up with the rest of the GA crew, but we're planning on being there even if we have to drive up separately!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

happy1 said:


> If you brunch just let me know when/where


Is there a Hooter's in the neighborhood? They were more than willing to accomodate us the last time, and we even had a little entertainment.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

discdog said:


> Is there a Hooter's in the neighborhood? They were more than willing to accomodate us the last time, and we even had a little entertainment.


As luck would have it, there is a Hooter's not too far away. The guys and I were talking about this during our weekly Monday herf. The last post I saw shows 11 folks attending and I know it's more than that now. Can we get an updated count so we can warn Hooters or Beantown how many folks plan to invade their establishment on the 16th?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> As luck would have it, there is a Hooter's not too far away. The guys and I were talking about this during our weekly Monday herf. The last post I saw shows 11 folks attending and I know it's more than that now. Can we get an updated count so we can warn Hooters or Beantown how many folks plan to invade their establishment on the 16th?


Eleven? ELEVEN!?!?!? That would be one out of six tables filled with CigarLivers at almost any Houston event. And how many states y'all have in this? Must be purty small states out there on the east coast... HAW!

But Squid® doesn't laugh AT you, he laughs WITH you! <G>

Sorry, just couldn't resist it!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

We may be small states, but we are well-endowed. 

C'mon guys, you gonna take this kind of abuse from bait®?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> We may be small states, but we are well-endowed.
> 
> C'mon guys, you gonna take this kind of abuse from bait®?


Looks like your crew deserted you! <G> Or perhaps it's past their bed-time?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Looks like your crew deserted you! <G> Or perhaps it's past their bed-time?


No Squiddy we know your senilityhas kicked in <hah>


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Looks like your crew deserted you! <G> Or perhaps it's past their bed-time?


You forget, us young guys don't get a chance to check the board every two seconds in the middle of the night. Our bladder will actually hold till the morning:biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> You forget, us young guys don't get a chance to check the board every two seconds in the middle of the night. Our bladder will actually hold till the morning:biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Eleven? ELEVEN!?!?!? That would be one out of six tables filled with CigarLivers at almost any Houston event. And how many states y'all have in this? Must be purty small states out there on the east coast... HAW!
> 
> But Squid® doesn't laugh AT you, he laughs WITH you! <G>
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't resist it!


Ah, see... there's the discrepancy... when Mike mentioned "...looks like we got 11..", what he meant to say was...

"This thing is going to ELEVEN!"... a rather OBVIOUS 'Spinal Tap' reference, here on the eastern coast of the US... see, there's your problem! My job is done here.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm jonesin!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ah, see... there's the discrepancy... when Mike mentioned "...looks like we got 11..", what he meant to say was...
> 
> "This thing is going to ELEVEN!"... a rather OBVIOUS 'Spinal Tap' reference, here on the eastern coast of the US... see, there's your problem! My job is done here.


CeeDee, yer showin' yer age here... <G> Squid® never indulges in the past! You been hangin' out with ol' Bill too much lately! HAW!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> If you guys decide on a place for brunch I'd like to join. Only about an hour or so away so I am flexible with whatever your plans turn out to be. Hope the weather is nice enough to ride the bike up:biggrin:


We won't be heading up till Sat night so Sunday brunch would be great. Buddha has to work on Sat. YUK. Maybe he can be sick.....hint hint hon


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

ok I am such a dumb ass.....I bet you guys meant for Sunday morning.

As for a place I don't know where we are going to get a room. I am still going to look. I may try to get my mom to reserve a room for me with her free points with Holiday inn but I don't know if she would do that for me


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> And how many states y'all have in this? Must be purty small states out there on the east coast... HAW!


You see Squiddy it isn't that we are all so small states here on the east coast but dedicated people......hehe and it helps that it will only take us 4.5 to 5 hours to get to this place


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, I'm official confused, brunch on the day of the herf (Sunday) or are we talking about Saturday? I'll be able to make anything on Sunday, but anything before Saturday evening will be tough.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

And this will be in Mathews, NC right?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's update the list:

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10. BrianHewitt
11.Happy1-if all goes well
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10. BrianHewitt
11.Happy1-if all goes well
12. Slkr4life
13.
14.
15.


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

im in guys. we'll be there with goinfersmoke


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> And this will be in Mathews, NC right?


yes

Charlie's Tobacco Outlet
3016 Weddington Road
Matthews, N.C. 28105
704.849.0017
_________________


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10. BrianHewitt
11.Happy1-if all goes well
12. Slkr4life
13. CubanoLou
14.
15.
____


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Up to thirteen! Squid® is impressed!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice, i'm sure all will have a good time.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Up to thirteen! Squid® is impressed!


So if we make it to 15, will you commit to appear in all your calamari grandeur?


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> OK, I'm official confused, brunch on the day of the herf (Sunday) or are we talking about Saturday? I'll be able to make anything on Sunday, but anything before Saturday evening will be tough.


I am talking about Sunday. I can't do anything before then anyway.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

so where is everyone staying. We are getting ready to book the hotel. Found a Country Inn and Suits at 76 a night. Just want to know where everyone else is staying but will be booking by Tuesday


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® will be home of course... It only costs me $3 per night to stay here... <G> I realize it's a short distance to where y'all are having the actual Herf, but hell, I'll put any of y'all up for FREE!!! <G>


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

anything going on late saturday night? we're gonna be in about 10


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

*NUrf 3:16*

You are not gonna believe this - not even sure I do...

I just received confirmation that we are going to have a VERY SPECIAL GUEST attending our herf. Well I guess I should actually start referring to it now as a pre-launch NURF. That's right ladies and germs, our very own Sam Leccia will be flying in from parts unknown to nurf it up with us!

If you were even thinking about hesitating, do not miss the chance to join us and fire up a stogie with the Man, the Myth, the Legend. This is truly going to be an event to remember!

:whoohoo:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Brilliant!!! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got that Nubbing feeliing


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> You are not gonna believe this - not even sure I do...
> 
> I just received confirmation that we are going to have a VERY SPECIAL GUEST attending our herf. Well I guess I should actually start referring to it now as a pre-launch NURF. That's right ladies and germs, our very own Sam Leccia will be flying in from parts unknown to nurf it up with us!
> 
> ...


Wow ... how did that happen?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

discdog said:


> Any help or recommendations on where to stay would be a big help.


where you stayin? anyone else staying the night before? A late night herf might be in order


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmmm I am a long drive..... anyone have any airline miles they want to use??? or know of any great airline deals... I am on the farthest corner of TN.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Anymore?

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10. BrianHewitt
11.Happy1-if all goes well
12. Slkr4life
13. CubanoLou
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. Kevin_7? (lol)


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Jim - you forgot our good buddy Sam!

1. GoinFerSmoke
2. GriFF
3. Webmeister
4. Matrioux
5. Buddha
6. Kaybee
7. discdog
8. Ceedee
9. Cybervee
10. BrianHewitt
11.Happy1-if all goes well
12. Slkr4life
13. CubanoLou
14. Sam Leccia
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. Kevin_7? (lol)


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice way to sneak that in


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Jim - you forgot our good buddy Sam!
> 
> 1. GoinFerSmoke
> 2. GriFF
> ...


Can not miss this---


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

I am so excited and have the count down going. YEH!!!!! Anyway I have the room booked at 
Country Inn & Suites - Charlotte

2541 Little Rock Rd
Charlotte, NC 28214
800-916-4635 
on hotels.com

It is about 30 mins away but what the heck that is closer then 5 hours.... and the price is right. If you are going to book better book soon. They only have a couple of rooms left. they have a couple of queen and some king smoking left. 

See everyone in 14 days!!!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought someone had posted hotels earlier (I knew we discussed it at Charlie's more than once). Anyway, I spent a few minutes compiling this list from a couple websites.

Courtyard by Marriott Matthews (from $89/night)
Entirely smoke free
3 Miles Northeast of 3016 Weddington Rd
Independence Arena 8 Miles / Matthews 
11425 E Independence Blvd
Matthews, NC 28105 
Hotel Info: 800-916-4614

Econo Lodge East (from $54/night Orbitz) 
3 Miles Northeast of 3016 Weddington Rd
1938 Moore Rd.
Matthews, NC 28105

Country Inn & Suites By Carlson Charlotte I-485& Highway 74E (from $99/night Hotels/Orbitz)
3.1 Miles Northeast of 3016 Weddington Rd
Southeast Charlotte / Matthews 
2001 Mount Harmony Ch Rd
Matthews, NC 28104 
Hotel Info: 866-226-6223

Microtel Inn Charlotte (Matthews) (from $52/night Orbitz) 
3.1 Miles Northeast of 3016 Weddington Rd
1603 Matthews Mint Hill Road
Matthews, NC 28105

Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites MATTHEWS (from $94/night Orbitz)
3.2 Miles East of 3016 Weddington Rd
13470 E INDEPENDENCE BLVD.
Matthews, NC 28105

Sleep Inn Matthews (from $90/night) (from $79/night Orbitz)
3.5 Miles North of 3016 Weddington Rd
Windsor Square / Matthews 
9900 Matthews Park Dr
Matthews, NC 28105 
Hotel Info: 866-229-9141

Hampton Inn Charlotte/Matthews (from $115/night Orbitz)
3.6 Miles North of 3016 Weddington Rd
9615 Independence Pointe Pkwy
Matthews, NC 28105

Comfort Inn Matthews (from $76.45/night) (from $84/night Orbitz)
Entirely smoke-free
3.6 Miles North of 3016 Weddington Rd
9701 E. Independence Blvd.,Matthews, NC 28105
Hotel Info: 800-574-0835

Best Western Independence Hotel (from $84/night Orbitz)
4.3 Miles North of 3016 Weddington Rd
2501 Sardis Road N
Charlotte, NC 28227-7724

Sun Suites of Charlotte-Matthews (from $55/night) (from $44/night Orbitz)
4.4 Miles North of 3016 Weddington Rd
8530 East Independence Blvd.
Charlotte, NC 28227
Hotel Info: 866-229-9144

I used http://www.hotels.com and http://www.orbitz.com
You might also want to try Expedia.com, HotDeals.com, and other sites
Search for hotels near 3016 Weddington Rd, Matthews, NC


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Jim - you forgot our good buddy Sam!
> 
> 1. GoinFerSmoke
> 2. GriFF
> ...


No I didn't I wanted you to have the honor of posting him! :biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Jim - you forgot our good buddy Sam!
> 
> 1. GoinFerSmoke
> 2. GriFF
> ...


forgot the wife---Ut Oh!


----------



## cbs0121 (Feb 29, 2008)

If I can get someone to cover my Sunday shift I'll be there. Will know for sure in a couple of days.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Boo...I'd so do this if I wasn't gonna be in the Caribbean that weekend. Bet it's gonna be a blast though!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Now what time is this thing and what are we going to do before. I am up for brunch!!!!just where.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

We're starting up around 1pm. Larry is talking about bringing in some wings and quesadilla's, and something to drink. I'm planning to show up early to help him set everything up. I think some of the other locals were thinking the same thing.

There are a bunch of restaurants on US74 and a couple of strip malls where it crosses Hwy 51 (Starbucks, Caribou). That's like 10 mins from Charlie's.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet, Kay and I will get breakfast and come on over, maybe a little early


----------



## Len___T (Mar 1, 2008)

would love to go...gotta check the old schedule...len


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

one day closer!!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Bump, bump-bump!

If anyone needed another reason to attend: Good news, I've been talking with Arganese, and though they don't yet have a rep for the area (they will soon, but not soon enough), they're gonna hook us up with some smokes! I don't know the quantity yet, but it should be appropriate for a group of 20 herfers!

And we're gonna have to hold a raffle or something, because the word is they're gonna send some yet unspecified stuff for one!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Bump, bump-bump!
> 
> If anyone needed another reason to attend: Good news, I've been talking with Arganese, and though they don't yet have a rep for the area (they will soon, but not soon enough), they're gonna hook us up with some smokes! I don't know the quantity yet, but it should be appropriate for a group of 20 herfers!
> 
> And we're gonna have to hold a raffle or something, because the word is they're gonna send some yet unspecified stuff for one!


Sweet!! Great news Brian.This going to be a blast even


----------



## cigar4u (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey all!! I am a rep with Arganese and I cover those states..
Charlie's has a great place!! I will try to plan that and bring
some of our cigars!! Maybe we can even offer some trips as a raffle????


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

cigar4u said:


> Hey all!! I am a rep with Arganese and I cover those states..
> Charlie's has a great place!! I will try to plan that and bring
> some of our cigars!! Maybe we can even offer some trips as a raffle????


Arganese too? :dribble:

Raffle? Prizes?

This is getting better every day!

:whoohoo:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

cigar4u said:


> Hey all!! I am a rep with Arganese and I cover those states..
> Charlie's has a great place!! I will try to plan that and bring
> some of our cigars!! Maybe we can even offer some trips as a raffle????


You are more than welcome!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone from that area know of a tattoo artist available on that Sunday? PM me please!!!


----------



## cigar4u (Dec 7, 2007)

looking forward to visiting with you!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Anyone from that area know of a tattoo artist available on that Sunday? PM me please!!!


we're going to get matching heart tattoos?

a CL tattoo party sounds cool too


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> we're going to get matching heart tattoos?
> 
> a CL tattoo party sounds cool too


Yeah a heart with a burning cigar through it :lol:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Anyone from that area know of a tattoo artist available on that Sunday? PM me please!!!


PM sent... or you could get me really drunk and give me a rusty needle, some thread, and india ink.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> PM sent... or you could get me really drunk and give me a rusty needle, some thread, and india ink.


Buaaaah! I would pay $$$ to see that! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

CD


----------



## cigar4u (Dec 7, 2007)

what time do you all want to get this going and for how long?? I will be contacting the owners this week.. Great guys that I've worked with in the past.... Very exciting!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

cigar4u said:


> what time do you all want to get this going and for how long?? I will be contacting the owners this week.. Great guys that I've worked with in the past.... Very exciting!!


PM Webby--- he should be able to answer any questions you have--I thought I saw 1PM ????


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

cigar4u said:


> what time do you all want to get this going and for how long?? I will be contacting the owners this week.. Great guys that I've worked with in the past.... Very exciting!!


I've known Larry (Larryg2127) for years, and we've been working on putting this herf together for the past couple of months. You should be able to catch him at the Weddington store on Monday when the Charlotte-area CL crew has our weekly herf. He'll have all the pertinent information when you talk to him.

We will be starting at 1pm on Sunday, although some of us locals will probably show up earlier to help Larry, Don, Cody, and Mike get things set up. For how long is a different question. Last summer we adjourned to Hooters and continued the party until late night (some of us early morning).

PM me if you need more info...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

8 days left and counting... Getting jazzed 

CD


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll be there with bells on...and no pants


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I'll be there with bells on...and no pants


Where you gonna hang the bells? Doh! Never mind 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Where you gonna hang the bells? Doh! Never mind
> 
> CD


*TMI!!!*


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> *TMI!!!*


I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Haaaa! 

CD


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

are there any good bbq places that are open sunday around charlies? I prefer georgia mustard style bbq, but carolina style is a close second


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> are there any good bbq places that are open sunday around charlies? I prefer georgia mustard style bbq, but carolina style is a close second


Unfortunately, NO. Sundays here are barren of BBQ. Also, it's all NC BBQ. No other style really. And to be honest, you won't want any when you eat the local stuff... There are two amazing places if you get up early enough on Sat.

The Rock Store BBQ - a few miles away in Stallings (my personal fave)

Eb's BBQ - in Indian Trail. Awesome as well!

Elliot's BBQ - Heard good things, but not eaten there yet.

Good luck!

CD


----------



## cigar4u (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok I'm really excited now!!I've spoke with a few of u and looking forward to Sunday!!


----------



## cigar4u (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll be there with CIGARS on!! U can keep your bells but I will share my cigars!! Haha :helloooo:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ceedee said:


> Unfortunately, NO. Sundays here are barren of BBQ. Also, it's all NC BBQ. No other style really. And to be honest, you won't want any when you eat the local stuff... There are two amazing places if you get up early enough on Sat.
> 
> The Rock Store BBQ - a few miles away in Stallings (my personal fave)
> 
> ...


damn, we'll only be there Sunday. I'll find something


----------



## Matrioux (Dec 27, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Unfortunately, NO. Sundays here are barren of BBQ. Also, it's all NC BBQ. No other style really. And to be honest, you won't want any when you eat the local stuff... There are two amazing places if you get up early enough on Sat.
> 
> The Rock Store BBQ - a few miles away in Stallings (my personal fave)
> 
> ...


I second both The Rock Store and Eb's !


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Anyone from that area know of a tattoo artist available on that Sunday? PM me please!!!


Great now you have me josin for a tat even more.....


----------



## BacardiJim (Mar 12, 2008)

I’ve heard rumors about the herf count me in..


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BacardiJim said:


> I've heard rumors about the herf count me in..


Looking forward to seeing you there Jimmy!

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:whoohoo::whoohoo:2 days and a wakeup:whoohoo:


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

wow is that 18 people so far. come on do I hear 20?


----------



## cigar4u (Dec 7, 2007)

hello all. Unfortunately, I am dealing with some
asthma issues and I'm on my way to dr..... We will postpone
Arganese for now..so when we do have a herf, maybe we can
make a BIG event with time to plan on Gene & maybe girls..
hope to see you soon!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Tracie, hope you feel better and we look forward to seeing you at another event soon!

On another note, I was looking at the list and I think that Cubapete is missing on the list of attendees. Spoke to him yesterday and he is coming (afaik).

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Sam da Man and all of the logistics are worked out. This will be a very special event indeed!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't wait. Heading to statesville tomorrow and dropin down to herf on Sunday. See you there!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

cigar4u said:


> hello all. Unfortunately, I am dealing with some
> asthma issues and I'm on my way to dr..... We will postpone
> Arganese for now..so when we do have a herf, maybe we can
> make a BIG event with time to plan on Gene & maybe girls..
> hope to see you soon!!


Sorry you won't be able to make it! Hope you feel better soon.

Fortunately, the Arganese show will go on, Sandy sent me a generous assortment of cigars to hand out, and some swag for a raffle!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Can wait to meet up with all you's guy's---HaH!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

cigar4u said:


> hello all. Unfortunately, I am dealing with some
> asthma issues and I'm on my way to dr..... We will postpone
> Arganese for now..so when we do have a herf, maybe we can
> make a BIG event with time to plan on Gene & maybe girls..
> hope to see you soon!!


hope you feel better soon. I hate when my asthma flairs up.

See everyone soon.....


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Sorry you won't be able to make it! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Fortunately, the Arganese show will go on, Sandy sent me a generous assortment of cigars to hand out, and some swag for a raffle!


:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:

:whoohoo:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

TODAY IS THE DAY!!!

Kaybee and I invade North Carolina!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys and gals have fun today! I wish I could be there. Wow you guys rock.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Be rolling out in the early am tomorrow


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Be rolling out in the early am tomorrow


Same here!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

*Address and Directions*

Posting this at the bottom of the thread so you won't have to go looking for it...

*Address*
Charlie's Tobacco
3016 Weddington Rd. Ste 600 
Matthews NC 28105 
Phone: 704-849-0017

*Directions*
Anyone coming in from the north end of Charlotte will want to take I77 south through town to I485 east (outer loop) which should be exit 2 or 3 I believe. Those coming from up I77 from the south, I485 will be just after you cross the SC/NC border.



Head east on I485 and after the Rea Rd exit, move into the right lane because you'll be taking exit 57 (Providence Rd) in two miles.



Get off on Providence, and you'll want to be in the center lane on the exit ramp. Turn left to go back over the interstate heading north. Stay in the right lane as you will be turning right on McKee Rd (2nd light).



As you drive down McKee, you'll see a fork in the road at the next light. Just bear left (that's still McKee). The next light will be Kyukendall - keep on going, and you will cross back over the interstate. 



The next light is Weddington Rd. There is an entrance to the shopping center on your left just before you get to the light. You can also turn left on Weddington, and then left again into the shopping center. 



Drive thru the strip mall and you see a gas station at one of the entrances on Weddington. Charlie's is directly across from it next to a sushi place. Phone number for Charlie's is above in case you get lost. 

*One more program note:*
Sam's plane gets into Charlotte at 3pm tomorrow (Sunday). I'll be at Charlie's at about noon to get the herf started, and then I will pick Sam up and hopefully have him back at the shop by 4pm (assuming his plane is on time).

I spoke to Bob (Discdog) and I know he is driving up today. I'll mosey over to Charlie's this afternoon for a smoke myself. Looking forward to seeing everyone today/tomorrow!


----------



## cgrman (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm new to the board but heard about this herf. I will be there and look forward to it.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I was hoping to come in with a sneak attack but will not be able to. Was looking forward to meet all you guys. Unexpected tickets to that little NASCAR race in Bristol with too many perks to pass up. Suite passes and VIP stuff :whoohoo:

Smoke it up real good!! Show 'em Texas aint the only place that can herf!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

See yall tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2008)

elmomac said:


> I was hoping to come in with a sneak attack but will not be able to. Was looking forward to meet all you guys...
> 
> Smoke it up real good!!...!


Sorry to hear that elmomac, Unfprtunately I am in the same boat but without the really cool race tickets.

Guys (and Girls), I have a scheduling conflict this afternoon. There is still an outside chance I may be there late in the day, but it doesn't look good.

I'm sure it will not slow y'all down, but I still would've liked to attend

N


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

we missed you guys. a top notch event went down. cant wait for the next one.

I'll let the other guys fill in with pics (as long as Jim doesnt post a certain pic)


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, we had an awesome time! Getting to meet everyone was definitely a highlight of my time here on CL. Truly superb get-together! Thanks Buddha and Kaybee for the house-warming gift, that was really awesome - when I get the pics of the finished cabin in the back, I will post them 

I also want to thank everyone that traveled from near and far for being such stand-up BOTL and SOTL's. Had a great time Sat night with Discdog, James, Brian & Umah. That was fun as hell and it was great to finally meet Brian and Umah! Happy B-Day (almost)  to Jim (GoinFerSmoke) - how old are you man? Like 30? 

Sorry that Sam was not able to join as well as Nate and elmomac...that was a bummer. Sam we all hope all is well back home...

Also a shout out to Paul (Tobacmon)'s wife, who had an incident that caused her some eye pain (ouch). We all hope you are feeling much better tomorrow. Thanks for allowing Paul to join us for a few hours!

Very Special thanks go out to Gene @ Arganese for spotting Brian Hewitt with 4 boxes of Arganese smokes and a bunch of SWAG to give away! That was really very, VERY generous - thank you Sir and thank you to Brian for bringing all the stuff down!

Finally, Super Special thanks go out to Mike (Webmeister) and Mongo (Cody) and especially Larry Good for hosting a really great time! You guys outdid yourselves - there was quite a spread and and awesome deals for everyone and Larry was extremely gracious in opening up his shop for 6+ hours on a Sunday when Charlie's is regularly closed. Really, thanks again Larry, You DA MAN! 

I will have more pics later and post them in the Gallery. Really looking forward to the next regional herf! :biggrin:

Cheers!

CD


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Just walked in the door, seems like it takes forever to get home, any one know why they put all of the Hooter's 1 1/2 hours apart? 4 down, 21 to wing party! :redface:

As said above, awesome time, again with the NC crew. You guys out did yourselves this time. Mike, Chris, and Cody (with some help from Larry), you guys are the best. We had a great time and it was well worth coming in on Sat for the extra time. Already looking forward to the next herf. But you guys may have to come south for the Wing Herf. 

Thanks to Gene for the great gifts and sticks, and especially to Larry for the deals and giving up his day off to come and graciously host this herf for a group he barely knows. Food, cigars and best of all, folks who I hope everyone gets a chance to meet and smoke with someday.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

The event was awesome... I will officially be almost 8 in cat years! Zack... I had Hugh Hefner offer me a bundle for the pic.. so no worries.. well at least I will say it won't post on the board here... but in the magazine... hey wait... maybe CA will be interested....

To all the guys and gals at the event... thanks for the great time, great prizes and for gathering together.

Next herf I will be giving Stogie away as a door prize!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, this is OVER already? <G> Let's see the PICS!!!!! HAW!

-Squid


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Oh, this is OVER already? <G> Let's see the PICS!!!!! HAW!
> 
> -Squid


Check the gallery Squiddy. Tobacmon and I have posted our pics and Webmeister will do so tonight. It was an BLAST! 

CD


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

The herf was a great time! We gotta do this again soon! (Perhaps this time in Atlanta?  )



discdog said:


> Just walked in the door, seems like it takes forever to get home, any one know why they put all of the Hooter's 1 1/2 hours apart? 4 down, 21 to wing party! :redface:


:lol: You really did hit a couple on the way back! We did too: the wife and I stopped in Gastonia to snag another out of town stamp and finish off that La Flor lancero! (Man I wish you could smoke in Hooters down here.) 23 left to go. Looks like I'm gonna have to head out of state again to fill 'er up- there's only 22 of 'em in GA!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

brianhewitt said:


> The herf was a great time! We gotta do this again soon! (Perhaps this time in Atlanta?  )


if I fly down can I get a ride?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> The event was awesome... I will officially be almost 8 in cat years! Zack... I had Hugh Hefner offer me a bundle for the pic.. so no worries.. well at least I will say it won't post on the board here... but in the magazine... hey wait... maybe CA will be interested....


just split the money with me. CA would be interested, I write an article of what I think about James Suckassling's tasting reports


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a great time guys. Now that wife is comfortable with Charlotte Shopping, might stop by again. Great shop and great folks. Have fun.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> Had a great time guys. Now that wife is comfortable with Charlotte Shopping, might stop by again. Great shop and great folks. Have fun.


Chris that is gong to be an expensive herf :lol:


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

Guys it was great and I owe someone a goose..... Dang it Zack why you say something....

I hope the next time we end up staying longer. And damn 4 on the way home that is awesome


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

*Almost Lost*

Always a pleasure spending time with fellow CL members, special thanks to Larry, Cody for their hospitality, thanks for opening up the shop and treating us like family. Nice meeting Zack you better be good or else you know what might show up on the sight to bad we can't post it.... My wife and daughter had a great time with Umah talking about my cigar habits, my wife said that she really enjoyed your company Umah.... Thanks....
Nice meeting the rest of the guys Paul, Brian and seeing again Discdog. To complete the event I even won me a torch lighter which works great.... Again Thanks for the great time......


----------



## BacardiJim (Mar 12, 2008)

What a good herf, it was nice to meet new cigar friends in the Charlotte area and thanks to Larry for having it at his shop


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

We've got quite a few pics posted now:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15960
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16109
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16110
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15966
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16122


----------

